# Nagios Problem.

## v3trae

So i've followed the guide at http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Nagios_with_graphing_services running nagios 2.12.

i've already copied the /etc/nagios/*.cfg files over from the examples but the pre-flight tells me there is no data, i think i've probably done something stupid but all information is helpful.

Here is the output of the checkconfig arg

```

bigbubba nagios # /etc/init.d/nagios checkconfig

Nagios 2.12

Copyright (c) 1999-2007 Ethan Galstad (http://www.nagios.org)

Last Modified: 05-19-2008

License: GPL

Reading configuration data...

Running pre-flight check on configuration data...

Checking services...

Error: There are no services defined!

   Checked 0 services.

Checking hosts...

Error: There are no hosts defined!

   Checked 0 hosts.

Checking host groups...

Error: There are no host groups defined!

   Checked 0 host groups.

Checking service groups...

   Checked 0 service groups.

Checking contacts...

Error: There are no contacts defined!

   Checked 0 contacts.

Checking contact groups...

Error: There are no contact groups defined!

   Checked 0 contact groups.

Checking service escalations...

   Checked 0 service escalations.

Checking service dependencies...

   Checked 0 service dependencies.

Checking host escalations...

   Checked 0 host escalations.

Checking host dependencies...

   Checked 0 host dependencies.

Checking commands...

   Checked 0 commands.

Checking time periods...

   Checked 0 time periods.

Checking extended host info definitions...

   Checked 0 extended host info definitions.

Checking extended service info definitions...

   Checked 0 extended service info definitions.

Checking for circular paths between hosts...

Checking for circular host and service dependencies...

Checking global event handlers...

Checking obsessive compulsive processor commands...

Checking misc settings...

Warning: Nothing specified for illegal_macro_output_chars variable!

Total Warnings: 1

Total Errors:   5

***> One or more problems was encountered while running the pre-flight check...

     Check your configuration file(s) to ensure that they contain valid

     directives and data defintions.  If you are upgrading from a previous

     version of Nagios, you should be aware that some variables/definitions

     may have been removed or modified in this version.  Make sure to read

     the HTML documentation regarding the config files, as well as the

     'Whats New' section to find out what has changed.

 * Configuration Error. Please fix your configfile    

```

If you need any further information just post and i will get it for you.

----------

## di1bert

Have you actually updated the config files ? You will need to edit a couple of files to get the checks working before it will start

properly.

nagios -v /etc/nagios/nagios.cfg may give you a hint as to the problem.

Nagios is a bit of a monster to get working so be prepared to put a little work into it before it will do what you want.

-em

----------

## v3trae

nagios isn't a valid command and i'm having a brain fart and can't find the bin for th elife of me. Is there a real easy network monitor tool like nagios? Pretty much everything i've read is just people saying how hard nagios is and if there is a simpler alternative i think i'd go for it, i don't need the really intense features, really just ping tests and e-mail/sms notification. It'd be even better if it didn't run off mysql.

thinking of trying mon (http://mon.sourceforge.net/) at the recommendation of a friend of mine.

Although, if we can figure out nagios that'd be pretty sweet as well, i'm really open for any suggestions at this point.

----------

## bunder

what are the permissions on the nagios files?  if you copied them from somewhere, it could be that nagios can't read them.   :Wink: 

----------

## lesourbe

for easy configuration of nagios try centreon. EDIT : previously known as oreon.

work great.

----------

